
Ask HN: What is the best part of being an Engineer at Google? - gunnr15
Other than the pay&#x2F;benefits, when it comes to building high quality software, what does Google get right that you wish more start-ups would adopt?
======
meerita
There is some good perks I think:

\- Access to inmense resources and infraestructure you will never see in an
startup. \- Access to many experts in many areas. \- The Google stigma: you
are googler, that counts for your later enterpreneurship projects.

~~~
brutus1213
I've never heard of the Google stigma ... I googled it to no avail. More info
pls?

~~~
meerita
It's a metaphor. Once you become Google is something that is attached to your
person, everyone call themselves "ex Googler", "former Googler", etc.

